# How to move an 8" Jointer?



## KevinSullivan (Feb 14, 2011)

I've found a working 8" jointer at a very good price. Now the question is how to move the darn thing. What did you do when faced with this issue? (Then there's the problem of getting it down some outside stairs and in my basement!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Take it apart if you have to. You can take the fence off of course. You can
also remove each table and then take the center unit off the base. Broken
up into 5 parts a standard-pattern 8" jointer is no trouble to move even for
one strong person.

If you're reasonably strong you can probably lift and carry the center
casting with one or both tables attached yourself. Do plan and I
wouldn't do this lifting it off or setting it down on the floor. Lift
off an elevated surface and set it down onto on. I've done this moving
jointers.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I broke my jointer down into 3 pieces: the fence and it's support mechanism, the tables and their adjustment mechanism (as a single unit) and the base. I could handle the base and the fence myself and I needed a friend to help me carry the table unit.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

I hired four movers to bring my 700 lb dj30 into the basement. I also have a shop crane to lift such things onto mobile bases.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Not nearly as bad as moving a piano, which I've done a few times. I like bribing friends with Pizza to get stuff like that moved. If you play the cards right, you might not even have to touch it…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A shop crane, some slippery moving disks, and a lot of elbow grease got my 990lb bandsaw into my detached shop. Everyone here said I could do it myself and vastly overestimated my ability. It was a nightmare. I'd go to HF and buy a boom.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

For moving things like table saws, jointers, shapers and band saws I built a device out of four pieces of angle iron. It has a good size adjustment in width and length by slots. There are four casters which bolt in place with a base plate that hinges and four bolts that raise and lower the casters.

If you buy a table saw or other machine at an auction then all you have to do to pick it up is carry this stuff with you to pick it up. You take a pry bar and pry the corners up and lower onto blocks then you bolt the frame around the base and lower the castors and roll it out. One man can do it. You do have to have a dock and boards to get it on and off off the truck. However, most people can find some help when only a few minutes are envolved. Most businesses will help you load a machine. Anyways a simple frame like this is nice to have since you can just simply roll it on a floor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

$209.00 at Harbor Freight, 4000 lbs. Money well spent if you're hitting the vintage!

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-foldable-shop-crane-35915.html


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt you can do it Kevin; let me do you a favor and I'll move it to my shop.


----------



## KevinSullivan (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys, Thank you very much for all the advice. The advice that worked was that I should separate the top from the base, and that I'd be able to move each part with at most one other guy. I brought a 14mm wrench with me to the seller's place. He helped me load it all in the back of my VW Passat Wagon. I cleaned it up in the driveway this afternoon. I'm now the owner of a lightly rust damaged, slightly banged up Grizzly G1018 for $175. I spent the last few hours with my ROS, and a few other approaches, getting down to shiny metal with a minimum of harm. Now my jointer top is shiny, and, according to my straight edge, still flat. I'm a cutter head away from a decent 8" jointer, for about $275. including gas. Thanks again!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The part about "slightly banged up" - did it come that way, or happen in the move?

I'm moving one this afternoon, and you have me a little worried.


----------

